# Broken power pin on my motherboard



## psikho (Dec 4, 2008)

I just recently shut off my computer and when I tried to turn it back on the power button didn't work. I looked inside and checked the wires going to the mobo and noticed that one of the 2 was missing, I'm assuming that it just recently happened because it worked before. Are there any suggestions as to how to bypass this problem?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Disconnect the PWR connector and replace with the RESET connector.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

The pin physically broke off the motherboard? Hmm..that's a toughie. Even a skilled solderer could run into trouble there.


----------



## psikho (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry, I should have specified. 1 of the 2 pins for the power wire are broken off. I thought that maybe I could find a small piece of metal that could fit in there and pose as a replacement, but I don't have anything around the house to do that yet. When I turn off the power supply with the switch in back and turn it back on, the power comes on, but shuts off right away.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

tip: 22 guage solid copper wire 

If putting it in the holder doesn't work, if you're REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY good and know what you're doing, you MIGHT be able to replace the pin by unsoldering the joint and soldering a piece of wire in it's place.

OR if only 2 REALLY's describe you, you could try soldering wire onto the solder joint (on the back of mobo), cover the solder joint with tape, tape, and more tape (so the solder bulb wont short out to the case) and attach an extention to the one pin left (or solder to it's joint too) and make your own switch socket.


----------

